# Contact Info Needed Plz &



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Ok, BAD me for NOT researching till my face turns blue & my eyes pop out, but sorry, had to come here to ask.  

Just wondering real fast............

On contacts for A-Frame, Teter, & Dog Walk, how high for each does the yellow need to be from ground up ?  Should you use slats at all ? Can't remember if comp. ones have or not ? If so, are they spaced 1' apart ? Also if used, not sure how many or how high up to go per each piece of equipment ?

Also, is AKC/NADAC standard height of Dog Walk 48" or taller ?
How about A-Frame size, 3'x9' ?

~Thanks much for much needed advice~


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Before my equipment rotted in the yard from lack of maintenance from me  I painted it all the same color all the way down. Because I train the 2on/2off I don't care where the yellow is (or isn't). My dogs either assume the position (and I KNOW they are in the contact) of they do not (and either were in it, or not, and if I have to guess SO DO THE JUDGES). 

Here's some sites that may help with dimensions, which ARE different for the different venues...

Dog agility - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

AGILITY EQUIPMENT - How to  Build a Dog Kennel Complex, Dog House, a Whelping Box, Agility Equipment, Rabbit Hutch, Aviary, Cat Cage ... and WHERE TO GET SHOW TROLLEYS from Chinaroad Lowchens of Australia

Dog agility equipment!

How to Build Your Own A-Frame Agility Equipment | eHow.com

Dog Agility Equipment - How To Information | eHow.com


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

MRL, Thanks much for the links ! Many say how to build, just not much on the contact painting part for walk & teter.  I know 36" for frame. Slat info, links answered that question.


----------

